# Inter - Lazio: 9 gennaio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Inter - Lazio, posticipo e big match della seconda giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Assente lo squalificato squalificato, che sconterà al squalifica proprio domenica.

Dove vedere Inter - Lazio in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45.


----------



## Gamma (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Lazio, posticipo e big match della seconda giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente lo squalificato squalificato, che sconterà al squalifica proprio domenica.
> 
> ...



Calha out per squalifica.

Vediamo come ripartirà l'Inter, di certo la Lazio non è un cliente facile quanto le ultime avversarie dei nerazzurri.
Favoriti? Ovvio, ma si può sperare che cedano un paio di punti, d'altronde la Lazio li ha già fermati una volta, magari avranno ancora il dente avvelenato per Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Dietro i laziali fanno schifo, sembrano la banda del buco


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Lazio, posticipo e big match della seconda giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente lo squalificato squalificato, che sconterà al squalifica proprio domenica.
> 
> ...


Dopo le ultime memorabili imprese, come celebrate dai media romani, con Sergej paragonato a un guerriero spartano, ho il sospetto che questa invece sia la classica partita in cui i lazietti si presentano tremanti come agnellini e sono divorati senza che ne resti nemmeno il ricordo.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Lazio, posticipo e big match della seconda giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente lo squalificato squalificato, che sconterà al squalifica proprio domenica.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Lazio, posticipo e big match della seconda giornata di ritorno di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 9 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Assente lo squalificato squalificato, che sconterà al squalifica proprio domenica.
> 
> ...


assenze dell inter: chala squalificato e il terzo portiere e quinto attaccante positivi


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Curioso di vedere l'Inda dopo la sosta.
Potrebbero esserci sorprese.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

Con la difesa della lazio Patric/Luis Pippone e la difesa alta voluta da sarri, l'inter giocando con lautaro e uno tra sanchez e correa negli spazi finirà con una vittoria netta in goleada, inutile illudersi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Con la difesa della lazio Patric/Luis Pippone e la difesa alta voluta da sarri, l'inter giocando con lautaro e uno tra sanchez e correa negli spazi finirà con una vittoria netta in goleada, inutile illudersi.


Troppa salute, non c'è partita. 
Tra i nerazzurri c'è gente il cui ultimo infortunio è stata la caduta dei denti da latte.


----------



## Gamma (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere l'Inda dopo la sosta.
> Potrebbero esserci sorprese.



Già, questa gara dirà tanto sulle prossime giornate, anche perché l'Inter avrà molti scontri diretti nelle prossime settimane... dovesse tornare in campo con una testa differente da quella del girone di andata potrebbe rischiare seriamente di cedere punti preziosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Già, questa gara dirà tanto sulle prossime giornate, anche perché l'Inter avrà molti scontri diretti nelle prossime settimane... dovesse tornare in campo con una testa differente da quella del girone di andata potrebbe rischiare seriamente di cedere punti preziosi.


Infatti. Vediamo come tornano.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Lazio è talmente discontinua che potrebbe succedere di tutto. Potrebbero rifilargli tre pere, o essere sotto di due gol già dopo 20 minuti. 

Vedremo. Inter favorita comunque.


----------



## kipstar (9 Gennaio 2022)

inter troppo quadrata per questa lazio a mio parere....
basta una buona partita da parte dei neroassurdi per vincerla....non credo che l'allenatore sia riuscito ancora a dare un equilibrio alla squadra capitolina....di sicuro non per una partita intera.....


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Poche speranze di vittoria per la Lazio ma speriamo almeno in un pari.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Assenti dell inter: chalanoglu per squalifica, terzo portiere e quinto attaccante, punta della primavera.. come si fa a competere contro una squadra che ha quindi 1 sola assenza a gara? Beati loro, li invidio


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Contro l'Inter basta giocare in 10 dietro la linea del pallone e ripartire in contropiede.
Ma conoscendo Sarri sarà sotto di due dopo 10 minuti.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Assenti dell inter: chalanoglu per squalifica, terzo portiere e quinto attaccante, punta della primavera.. come si fa a competere contro una squadra che ha quindi 1 sola assenza a gara? Beati loro, li invidio


#capitaatutti.
O no ?


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2022)

Dopo la partita d'andata sicuro 100% che la vince l'Inter. E pure con un punteggio abbastanza largo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non vorrei dire una inesattezza ma l'inter praticamente quando viene data in emergenza ha un solo titolare fuori.
Veramente da studiare.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire una inesattezza ma l'inter praticamente quando viene data in emergenza ha un solo titolare fuori.
> Veramente da studiare.


esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vinceranno, hanno già vinto. 3-0 e Sarri che lascia la caccola sulla panchina di Pioli.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2022)

vittoria delle melme in pantofole, figuriamoci se la lazie possa fare qualcosa.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Forza Saurizio vinci per noi!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Forza Saurizio vinci per noi!



Questo non vince nemmeno per se stesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Finita.
Vado a fare dell'altro.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Scrivi Sarri scrivi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

0-1


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Già finita

Maledetto Laureato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Annullato.
Torno a rivedere la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Annullato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sarri si è fumato Lazzari e sta in fissa con questo cesso nucleare di Hysay


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Una cosa che mi piace molto dell inter e che non capisco perchè non la facciamo anche noi è che loro sui calci d'angolo per gli avversari lasciano 2 giocatori a centrocampo ed uno al limite dell'aerea, ciò è una grande arma perchè se hai giocatori veloci puoi andare in porta e soprattutto obblighi gli avversari a tenere dietro 4 giocatori.. noi con montella facevamo questa cosa mi pare..immaginatevi farla adesso lasciando su leao brahim saele


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

vediamo se son tanto forti come sento sti tamarri.
ma i ladri mi han buttato giù il morale.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Bravo Stracoscia


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Gennaio 2022)

La lazzietta non ce la farà mai.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Manco un tiro per la Lazietta.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Gol di quel cesso di Bastone


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

0-1, Bastoni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Lazio fa schifo ma a me sembano inarrestabili.


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sempre su angolo segnano...sempre!


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

che culo raga però


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sarri un altro pronto per la pensione nelle campagne toscane


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè dai finita, si era capito coi gobbi che non era serata.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

primo goal di de scempio, primo goal di bastoni

è fin troppo questa domenica


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che culo raga però


Lazio invisibile...diamo merito a Frignone Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Le romane così sono fuori del tutto dalla lotta per la CL.


----------



## danjr (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Lazio non è una squadra di calcio


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lo ripeto da un po' di tempo ormai. Sono convintissimo che da qui alla fine le vinceranno tutte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

1-1


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

suca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Grandissimo Handanovic


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Daje! Primo tiro e subito gol ahaha


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto da un po' di tempo ormai. Sono convintissimo che da qui alla fine le vinceranno tutte.


L'unica speranza potrebbe essere un'eventuale arrivo in semifinale di Champions...Alla fine checché se ne dica hanno una squadra corta come la nostra, solo che noi non abbiamo il favore della Strega africana


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non perdono mai, ma la cosa desolante è che manco pareggiano, vincono e basta senza subire gol. 
Purtroppo, sono per distacco molto più forti di noi.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

prendere goal dalla palla scucchiaiata dall'arbitro, roba da oratorio


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2022)

vai cirusso, in difesa c'era Romagna


----------



## Simo98 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Questo gol è dimostrazione che non è l'inter contiana
Il che evidenzia come i discorsi scudetti non sono per nulla chiusi


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Serve un episodio o un qualcosa che possa minare le loro certezze perché se continua così davvero non c'è storia.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questo gol è dimostrazione che non è l'inter contiana
> Il che evidenzia come i discorsi scudetti non sono per nulla chiusi


Per un gol subito dopo 6 partite e 8-9 vittorie di fila?


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

immobile come salah e lewandowski con 15 goal per 6 stagioni di fila

con la piccola differenza che gli altri segnano a profusione pure in nazionale


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

I famosi vuoti difensivi di Inzaghi  .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque tempo pochi minuti e torneranno avanti, le uniche gioie gioie serali potrebbero venire dai legamenti ma pare siano in adamantio


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2022)

'Sto Milito-Savicevic che anni fa era il tuttocampista più forte della galassia e valeva 120 M, e gioca ancora nella Lazzie.

Mah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza potrebbe essere un'eventuale arrivo in semifinale di Champions...Alla fine checché se ne dica hanno una squadra corta come la nostra, solo che noi non abbiamo il favore della Strega africana


hanno gagliardini e froggy come 1e riserve.............................
semplicemente le vincono tutte perchè la serie a fa schifo...


----------



## Simo98 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per un gol subito dopo 6 partite e 8-9 vittorie di fila?


Si
Non per il gol subito, ma COME. Con Conte un gol del genere non lo subivano neanche in allenamento 
Adesso le vincono tutte perchè sono in forma e hanno la rosa al completo. Vedremo più avanti, vi ricordo che anche noi e il Napoli abbiamo fatto 8 vittoria nelle prime 10 gare


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

quel contropiede si poteva sfruttare meglio


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hanno gagliardini e froggy come 1e riserve.............................
> semplicemente le vincono tutte perchè la serie a fa schifo...


La sportività va a farsi benedire e a me poco interessa pertanto pregherò ogni santo affinché vengano martoriati dagli infortuni e dalla sfiga.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

E Brozovic perche non viene ammonito per questo fallo nettamente da ammonizione?


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si
> Non per il gol subito, ma COME. Con Conte un gol del genere non lo subivano neanche in allenamento
> Adesso le vincono tutte perchè sono in forma e hanno la rosa al completo. Vedremo più avanti, vi ricordo che anche noi e il Napoli abbiamo fatto 8 vittoria nelle prime 10 gare


Noi di gol.stupidi ne prendiamo il triplo...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La sportività va a farsi benedire e a me poco interessa pertanto pregherò ogni santo affinché vengano martoriati dagli infortuni e dalla sfiga.



Se preghi per gli infortuni fai peccato. Prega per la loro salute, magari accade qualcosa...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

L'inter può anche fare a meno di tenere nello staff il medico. 
Scoppiano di salute.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sanchez pare uno di quei nani da circo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sono solidissimi questi


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sanchez pare uno di quei nani da circo.


E ancora fa la differenza in A, pensa quanto fa schifo il campionato italiano.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono solidissimi questi


Finché non smobilitano dietro la vedo dura.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sanchez pare uno di quei nani da circo.


Un nano da 700.000 euro al mese


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Finché non smobilitano dietro la vedo dura.



Prega per loro


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Troppa differenza tra questi Cyber-bionici e la lazie... mi ero gasato dopo la vittoria all'ora di pranzo ma prima l'assurda e fortunosa vittoria dei gobbi ed ora quella probabilissima delle melme spegneranno l'euforia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sanchez pare uno di quei nani da circo.


pensavo oggi la stessa cosa guardando brahim


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensavo oggi la stessa cosa guardando brahim


Diaz è più armonico e comunque è un ragazzino. 
Sanchez mi fa più impressione, un po come Insigne. 
Non ci sono più abituato a vedere pollicini in campo.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia che gol mangiato........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vacca boia


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che gol mangiato........



Speriamo che la Lazio mantenga almeno il pari.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che gol mangiato........


Chi ???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Gliela risolverà qualche cesso stile D'Ambrosio o Vidal subentrando e segnando di testa


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Gliela risolverà qualche cesso stile D'Ambrosio o Vidal subentrando e segnando di testa


Sicuro come la morte. 
Su mischia o corner.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sicuro come la morte.
> Su mischia o corner.


È da un po' che non segnano su punizione, comunque si qualche calcio piazzato o tiro all'ultimo secondo.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

ma quale fallo, è un tuffo totale !
telecronisti abboccano come l'arbitro


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

il portiere della Lazio fa parate che neanche lui sa d'istinto


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2022)

madonna che stanno salvando


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco fatto, buonanotte


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Se vabbè, buonanotte


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

solito scrigno


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vincono col gol di due difensori...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2022)

L'avesse colpita Giroud sarebbe stata traversa


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Allucinanti, non so più cosa dire, neanche gufare serve vincono sempre.


----------



## danjr (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Lazio è qualcosa di inguardabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Finita. La Lazio in attacco fa solletico.

Domanda a tutti: Ma sto fake-campione di SMS ha giocate bene un top match nella sua carriera? Un altro che sparisce quasi sempre quando si alza il livello.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo sono forti,


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

se gliela risolve anche quel cesso del chiellini immigrato ciao. traversa riga.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Almeno gliel'avesse spaccata la caviglia


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè, è arrivato pure il rosso, buonanotte.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo nell’Atalanta alla prossima.


----------



## Giofa (9 Gennaio 2022)

Era nell'aria purtroppo


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo nell’Atalanta alla prossima.


Vinceranno anche quella.
9na- 10ima vittoria di fila manco con conte erano arrivati a tanto, boh vabbè buon per loro


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

sarri, provare muriqi insime a immobile no vero?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se gliela risolve anche quel cesso del chiellini immigrato ciao. traversa riga.



L’ Inter è nettamente superiore alla alla Lazio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ Inter è nettamente superiore alla alla Lazio.


eh ok ma non vince sempre il più forte, all'andata han perso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Niente, in piedi anche questo.

Hanno gli stessi materiali cyborg del Berlusca.


----------



## danjr (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vinceranno anche quella.
> 9na- 10ima vittoria di fila manco con conte erano arrivati a tanto, boh vabbè buon per loro


Purtroppo la seria A ha un livello infimo, anzi per fortuna, visto Che è solo grazie a quello che siamo nella loro scia. Io penso che Milan e Inter al top possano vincerle facilmente tutte, faticando solo con Atalanta, Juve e Napoli. Nella realtà europea, però sono due buone squadre e nKenye più


----------



## El picinin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque sono forti,poi sono anche in fiducia


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Le squadre romane non servono a nulla. 

Ci credo che i gobbi hanno vinto 9 scudetti di fila, giocavano contro la rometta, la lazietta di quell’esaltato corrotto di Lotirchio e il napolicchio di Saurizio.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vinceranno anche quella.
> 9na- 10ima vittoria di fila manco con conte erano arrivati a tanto, boh vabbè buon per loro



Non darei per certa la vittoria a Bergamo.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le squadre romane non servono a nulla.
> 
> Ci credo che i gobbi hanno vinto 9 scudetti di fila, giocavano contro la rometta, la lazietta di quell’esaltato corrotto di Lotirchio e il napolicchio di Saurizio.


La supremazia è spesso mentale oltre che tecnica, quando sei tecnicamente più forte, quando hai un sistema di gioco più forte le altre squadre scendono in campo più "leggere", la Juve fino a qualche anno fa vinceva perché per quasi un decennio aveva intossicato il campionato, chi la incontrava non giocava mai al 100%, adesso non dico che sia così ma se le milanesi stanno bene le altre non hanno i mezzi per stargli dietro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2022)

da qui alla fine le vinceranno tutte


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La supremazia è spesso mentale oltre che tecnica, quando sei tecnicamente più forte, quando hai un sistema di gioco più forte le altre squadre scendono in campo più "leggere", la Juve fino a qualche anno fa vinceva perché per quasi un decennio aveva intossicato il campionato, chi la incontrava non giocava mai al 100%, adesso non dico che sia così ma se le milanesi stanno bene le altre non hanno i mezzi per stargli dietro.



Assolutamente. Spesso gli avversari nemmeno ci provavano, mentre contro quel Milan sapevano di avere chances e quindi lottavano.

Oggi infatti con la juve ci provano di più e quindi capita che l’Empoli o il Sassuolo o il Benevento vincano a Torino. Episodi che fino a pochi anni fa erano considerati fantascientifici.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Guardiamo il lato positivo, abbiamo 16 punti sulle romane.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

comunque è stata una gara equilibrata, anche il pari ci stava


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma pure io che perdo tempo a guardare sti schifosi


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

alla prossima però contro l'atalanta devono giocare diversamente, altrimenti la perdono
se lasci all'atalanta il gioco come stasera ti piallano


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Gennaio 2022)

Le romane sono proprio squadrette inutili a sé stesse e a chiunque altro. Miseri passeggeri del campionato senza alcuna ambizione.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mai dare per scontato nulla.
A noi questa Lazio creerebbe problemi.
Se la Roma avesse indovinato contro di noi alcuni tiri che ha fatto oggi idem.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Le romane sono proprio squadrette inutili a sé stesse e a chiunque altro. Miseri passeggeri del campionato senza alcuna ambizione.



Lotteranno tra loro per andare in Conference.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Spesso gli avversari nemmeno ci provavano, mentre contro quel Milan sapevano di avere chances e quindi lottavano.
> 
> Oggi infatti con la juve ci provano di più e quindi capita che l’Empoli o il Sassuolo o il Benevento vincano a Torino. Episodi che fino a pochi anni fa erano considerati fantascientifici.


Esatto, mentre con noi o con l'Inter sono necessari grossi ma grossi errori da parte delle due per poter portare a casa una partita, come a Firenze o con la stessa Lazio all'andata.
Questo ci deve far stare tranquilli perché da qui dobbiamo costruire per rinforzare la squadra mentre altre società devono invece fare un percorso più lungo, quindi creare un nuovo zoccolo duro e ricostruire, importante che i fondi della Champions non finiscano nelle mani della gobba, vada per l'Atalanta, per il Napoli, non fanno paura, ma la Juve può essere un problema sul mercato perché spesso lo fa per disturbare le altre (adesso forse un po' meno visto che li hanno beccati con le mani nella marmellata e le fette biscottate sul tavolo).


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non darei per certa la vittoria a Bergamo.


Faranno passi falsi"cit
Cadranno"cit
Avranno il.doppio impegno"cit

Tutto inutile, questi le partite le vincono già nel tunnel; nessuno che si fa male, nessuno che si piglia il covid, nessuno che viene espulso. 
Avevamo 7 punt di vantaggio e ce ne hanno presi 11.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ottava vittoria di fila. Robe da Conte.

MALEDETTI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

E disarmante vederli.
Infortuni? Niente.
Casi COVID? Niente.
Episodi sfavorevoli e punti persi per un po di sfortuna? Niente.
Ammonizioni ed espulsioni? Praticamente niente.

Distruggono tutti e lo fanno con una supremazia disarmante.


----------



## KingSheva (9 Gennaio 2022)

hanno solo culo ed il calo di inzaghi è evidente, tutto dipende da noi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Faranno passi falsi"cit
> Cadranno"cit
> Avranno il.doppio impegno"cit
> 
> ...



Secondo ne a Bergamo non vinceranno.


----------



## danjr (9 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mai dare per scontato nulla.
> A noi questa Lazio creerebbe problemi.
> Se la Roma avesse indovinato contro di noi alcuni tiri che ha fatto oggi idem.


A noi con 10 assenze come al solito forse, a noi al completo ci fa il solletico. la Roma ci ha fatto il solletico sul piano del gioco. Poi anche oggi se davano rigore al Venezia la gara si complicava, ma questo vale per tutte le partite.


----------



## Giofa (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ottava vittoria di fila. Robe da Conte.
> 
> MALEDETTI


Bravi, purtroppo, loro. Ma continuano a farmi meno paura rispetto all'anno scorso. Forse non basterà ma il gap si è ridotto


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla prossima però contro l'atalanta devono giocare diversamente, altrimenti la perdono
> se lasci all'atalanta il gioco come stasera ti piallano


Come l'anno scorso, poi un tiro un gol e partita finita.
Qua se non si fa un mercato serio rischiamo di andare a 3-4 scudetti di distanza perché poi tornerà la Juve a vincere


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso, poi un tiro un gol e partita finita.
> Qua se non si fa un mercato serio rischiamo di andare a 3-4 scudetti di distanza perché poi tornerà la Juve a vincere


in casa, ma in trasferta hanno pareggiato e pure questa stagione all'andata.

solo a me è sembrato in calo l'inter ?
la lazio ha avuto diverse occasioni pericolose e non ho visto tante dell'inter invece
con un pari non avrebbe rubato niente la lazio


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Bravi, purtroppo, loro. Ma continuano a farmi meno paura rispetto all'anno scorso. Forse non basterà ma il gap si è ridotto



Se riuscissimo a giocare sempre con i nostri migliori potremmo dire la nostra ma, purtroppo, Pioli deve inventarsi la formazione ogni volta.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque l’Inter quando ha un centrocampo tecnico (BroZovic barella ERIKSEN anno scorso o BroZovic barella il turco quest’anno) rispetto a quando fanno giocare gagliardini sono 2 squadre diverse.

Nel calcio moderno è fondamentale per una squadra forte avere 11 “trattatori” sublimi di palla (oltre alla fisicita) perché fa tutta la differenza del mondo trovare gli spazi tramite qualche giocata o riuscire ad uscire puliti dal pressing avversario.

Per questo io non sono convintissimo che Pobega da noi possa giocare “tranquillamente” e fare bene, mi sembra un profilo stile bakayoko e gagliardini, profili che puntualmente vengono “mangiati” a metà campo. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo ne a Bergamo non vinceranno.


È bene rendersi conto che sperare in un passo falso di questi (che poi dovrebbero essere 3-4 partite a girargli storte per passarli nuovamente) è sinonimo di inferiorità.
Può essere che non vincano domenica prossima ma mi chiedo se noi saremo in grado di battere la Juve lo Spezia e l'Inter, qua per vincere lo scudetto bisogna davvero vincerle tutte.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È bene rendersi conto che sperare in un passo falso di questi (che poi dovrebbero essere 3-4 partite a girargli storte per passarli nuovamente) è sinonimo di inferiorità.
> Può essere che non vincano domenica prossima ma mi chiedo se noi saremo in grado di battere la Juve lo Spezia e l'Inter, qua per vincere lo scudetto bisogna davvero vincerle tutte.



Per come siamo messi adesso siamo inferiori. Con l’11 titolare possiamo giocarcela ma come rosa complessiva siamo indietro,


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per come siamo messi adesso siamo inferiori. Con l’11 titolare possiamo giocarcela ma come rosa complessiva siamo indietro,


Anche nell'11 titolare siamo inferiori. 
È la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso col solo Diaz al posto di Chalanoglu.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Spesso gli avversari nemmeno ci provavano, mentre contro quel Milan sapevano di avere chances e quindi lottavano.
> 
> Oggi infatti con la juve ci provano di più e quindi capita che l’Empoli o il Sassuolo o il Benevento vincano a Torino. Episodi che fino a pochi anni fa erano considerati fantascientifici.


Ecco perché ci derubavano sistematicamente ogni volta quando avevamo dei scappati di casa con la nostra divisa...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche nell'11 titolare siamo inferiori.
> È la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso col solo Diaz al posto di Chalanoglu.



Decimata ogni partita, come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lo scudo si vince col derby. Vedremo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto, mentre con noi o con l'Inter sono necessari grossi ma grossi errori da parte delle due per poter portare a casa una partita, come a Firenze o con la stessa Lazio all'andata.
> Questo ci deve far stare tranquilli perché da qui dobbiamo costruire per rinforzare la squadra mentre altre società devono invece fare un percorso più lungo, quindi creare un nuovo zoccolo duro e ricostruire, importante che i fondi della Champions non finiscano nelle mani della gobba, vada per l'Atalanta, per il Napoli, non fanno paura, ma la Juve può essere un problema sul mercato perché spesso lo fa per disturbare le altre (adesso forse un po' meno visto che li hanno beccati con le mani nella marmellata e le fette biscottate sul tavolo).



Infatti pensavo che quest’anno lo scudetto lo vincevamo in carrozza.

Con la juve senza Ronaldo e l’Inter senza Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi non vedevo avversari. Le altre non esistono, appunto.

Purtroppo ho sottovalutato il lavoro di Conte. Si deve onestamente riconoscere che li ha ribaltati, non solo tecnicamente ma mentalmente. Entrano in campo convinti e decisi, senza tentennamenti e sicuri di portare a casa la partita. Vedremo se incapperanno in qualche blackout cosa succederà. Noi dobbiamo cercare di stare lì e magari approfittarne, è durissima, lo so. Ma ad oggi la situazione è questa: non dipende da noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche nell'11 titolare siamo inferiori.
> È la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso col solo Diaz al posto di Chalanoglu.


Io mi chiedo se siete seri
quando leggo queste affermazioni
che poi a sentire le notizie da bar in tv
ci saremmo indeboliti..

Magnan grazie a Dio c sta sicurezza e 0 gossip
Diaz è stato silurato da il covid come la forma di Theo e Giroud.. Mandzukic c'era ma non c'era (riferito al francese che invece scende in campo) Calabria Tonali Kalulu e Leao non sono assolutamente gli stessi giocatori dell'anno scorso.. abbiamo un esterno destro che segna ( Messias) abbiamo dei ricambi..(toure bakayoko) cosa che l'hanno scorso è mancata.. abbiamo più jolly (Florenzi krunic kalulu e la salamandra) e più esperienza dell'anno scorso.. ma alla fine abbiamo cambiato solo 2 undicesimi si si.. semmai l'unica cosa uguale sono gli infortuni! quindi altro che solo 2 cambi a partita tra i titolari..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lo scudo si vince col derby. Vedremo



Speriamo solo di arrivarci con i migliori


----------



## Davidoff (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lo scudetto è già loro, non puoi competere con una squadra a cui gira tutto bene mentre tu sei sistematicamente stuprato dalla sfiga. O in estate si investe pesante o questi e i ladri continueranno a distanziarci.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto è già loro, non puoi competere con una squadra a cui gira tutto bene mentre tu sei sistematicamente stuprato dalla sfiga. O in estate si investe pesante o questi e i ladri continueranno a distanziarci.


Quando hai tutti gli infortuni che abbiamo noi non è solo sfortuna.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ecco perché ci derubavano sistematicamente ogni volta quando avevamo dei scappati di casa con la nostra divisa...



Le squadre forti hanno favori o comunque negli episodi dubbi non vengono penalizzate. Attenzione: non sto parlando di furti, ma di episodi che se sei forte gli arbitri vedono diversamente. Questo capita ovunque. Nel periodo della banter era ci penalizzavano anche perché facevamo schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le squadre forti hanno favori o comunque negli episodi dubbi non vengono penalizzate. Attenzione: non sto parlando di furti, ma di episodi che se sei forte gli arbitri vedono diversamente. Questo capita ovunque. Nel periodo della banter era ci penalizzavano anche perché facevamo schifo.



Però la Juventus la favoriscono pure quando fa schifo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le squadre forti hanno favori o comunque negli episodi dubbi non vengono penalizzate. Attenzione: non sto parlando di furti, ma di episodi che se sei forte gli arbitri vedono diversamente. Questo capita ovunque. Nel periodo della banter era ci penalizzavano anche perché facevamo schifo.


scusa non noto la differenza tra furti e episodi che vedono in maniera diversa.. sarà perché nel paese più corrotto d'Europa, parlare di sudditanza psicologia mi farebbe ridere.. la scusa del secolo ( però quando erano quelli che arrivavano sempre 7° non era la Juve era un'altra squadra ) ma con lo stop del var si è capito com'è funziona da noi... comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire.. solo che nel Milan galattico questo non l'ho mai visto (anzi mi scandalizzo a pensare a certe anomalie) e per la corrotta A questo approccio non funziona..


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Però la Juventus la favoriscono pure quando fa schifo



Infatti quelli sono furti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Però la Juventus la favoriscono pure quando fa schifo


ma loro pagano


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo se siete seri
> quando leggo queste affermazioni
> che poi a sentire le notizie da bar in tv
> ci saremmo indeboliti..
> ...


Come l'anno di esperienza in più lo hanno i nostri ce l'hanno anche quelli dell'Inter solo che loro hanno già vinto e hanno quella mentalità che li porterà a bissare il titolo. Guardando in casa nostra; Ibra (41enne), Maignan a parte dei restanti 9 titolari sulla carta chi ha mai vinto qualcosa? Poi tutto quello che vuoi ma siamo sempre a -4.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti quelli sono furti.



Il DNA è quello


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scusa non noto la differenza tra furti e episodi che vedono in maniera diversa.. sarà perché nel paese più corrotto d'Europa, parlare di sudditanza psicologia mi farebbe ridere.. la scusa del secolo ( però quando erano quelli che arrivavano sempre 7° non era la Juve era un'altra squadra ) ma con lo stop del var si è capito com'è funziona da noi... comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire.. solo che nel Milan galattico questo non l'ho mai visto (anzi mi scandalizzo a pensare a certe anomalie) e per la corrotta A questo approccio non funziona..



Dici bene. Io infatti facevo il confronto tra Milan (attuale) ed un Empoli o una Salernitana.

Che poi il Milan, anche quando era forte, subiva ingiustizie è un dato acquisito. Basta pensare a Van Basten a Verona o al gol di Muntari.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come l'anno di esperienza in più lo hanno i nostri ce l'hanno anche quelli dell'Inter solo che loro hanno già vinto e hanno quella mentalità che li porterà a bissare il titolo. Guardando in casa nostra; Ibra (41enne), Maignan a parte dei restanti 9 titolari sulla carta chi ha mai vinto qualcosa? Poi tutto quello che vuoi ma siamo sempre a -4.


Ripeto però che non siamo assolutamente la stessa forza.. almeno che Tonali Calabria Kalulu Rebic ( perché a forza di fare la punta ha *imparato a farla) *e Leao si scioglie la Digimon evoluzione  e ritornano quelli di prima..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene. Io infatti facevo il confronto tra Milan (attuale) ed un Empoli o una Salernitana.
> 
> Che poi il Milan, anche quando era forte, subiva ingiustizie è un dato acquisito. Basta pensare a Van Basten a Verona o al gol di Muntari.


Ok ma contro di noi non la vedo..
e sinceramente non mi dispiace neanche
anzi mi piacerebbe dare quello che è di Cesare!
ci sono delle regole e li rispetti... Punto

x fare un esempio direi un de Paul all'Udinese..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene. Io infatti facevo il confronto tra Milan (attuale) ed un Empoli o una Salernitana.
> 
> Che poi il Milan, anche quando era forte, subiva ingiustizie è un dato acquisito. Basta pensare a Van Basten a Verona o al gol di Muntari.



Il grande Milan non vinceva semplicemente, dominava e dei favori non sapeva che farsene. Quelli erano fuoriclasse. Una squadra forte ma normale vince anche grazie ai favori.


----------



## KingSheva (9 Gennaio 2022)

Stanno descrivendo Bastoni manco fosse Maldini, sono incredibili.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il grande Milan non vinceva semplicemente, dominava e dei favori non sapeva che farsene. Quelli erano fuoriclasse. Una squadra forte ma normale vince anche grazie ai favori.



Più forti dell’invidia, della sfortuna e dell’ingiustizia (cit.)


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più forti dell’invidia, della sfortuna e dell’ingiustizia (cit.)



Il Milan per me non deve solo vincere, deve farlo con merito.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Milan per me non deve solo vincere, deve farlo con merito.



Frasi che dirà anche nel discorso di insediamento come presidente de Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Frasi che dirà anche nel discorso di insediamento come presidente de Repubblica



L’ età per candidarmi c’è. Comunque questa sera il risultato era scontato. La Lazio di Sarri è indecifrabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Partita che hanno vinto con gli episodi stavolta.
La Lazio meritava eccome di pareggiare.
Forse questo è proprio il punto di forza della Inda, riescono a vincere partite così, perché gli episodi girano a favore.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Alla fine l'inter è una squadra perfetta per la serie A. Sono grossi e cattivi, hanno un livello qualitativo decente e corrono tanto. Già i primi due attributi bastano per dominare in Italia.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita che hanno vinto con gli episodi stavolta.
> La Lazio meritava eccome di pareggiare.
> Forse questo è proprio il punto di forza della Inda, riescono a vincere partite così, perché gli episodi girano a favore.


Ragazzi però io alzo le mani così…al di là degli ultimi 6-7 minuti partita giocata a una porta sola, hanno pareggiato solamente grazie a una dormita della difesa


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2022)

Le vinciamo quasi tutte noi, non vedo perchè stupirsi che le vincano quasi tutte anche loro.

Senza i mille mila infortuni avremmo penso i loro stessi punti ( mi concedete che avremmo fatto almeno 3/4 punti in piu??)

Quindi non stanno facendo assolutamente nulla di fantascientifico.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (10 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come l'anno di esperienza in più lo hanno i nostri ce l'hanno anche quelli dell'Inter solo che loro hanno già vinto e hanno quella mentalità che li porterà a bissare il titolo. Guardando in casa nostra; Ibra (41enne), Maignan a parte dei restanti 9 titolari sulla carta chi ha mai vinto qualcosa? Poi tutto quello che vuoi ma siamo sempre a -4.


intanto non siamo a -4 ma a Bologna devono giocarla a meno che non sia 0 a 3 a tavolino! Purtroppo ho i capelli bianchi e sai quanti campionati ho visto perdere dalle favorite di metà campionato….! bisogna essere li fra un paio di mesi e poi ci si gioca (speriamo)! È lunga ancora


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però io alzo le mani così…al di là degli ultimi 6-7 minuti partita giocata a una porta sola, hanno pareggiato solamente grazie a una dormita della difesa


purtroppo ho visto a sprazzi ma quoto.
la partita è stata dominata.
poteva assolutamente vincere o pareggiare la lazio se quel bidone di SMS avesse messo quel gol, ma se si parla di partita i meriti sono evidenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però io alzo le mani così…al di là degli ultimi 6-7 minuti partita giocata a una porta sola, hanno pareggiato solamente grazie a una dormita della difesa


Nel secondo tempo la Lazio ha avuto due occasioni sul pari (una di SMS piuttosto grossa) e poi anche sul 2-1 nel finale.

Tutto questo dominio sinceramente non l'ho visto. Alla fine partita vinta per un tiro da fuori e un colpo di testa di un difensore. Episodi appunto.

Preciso che non sto dicendo che l'Inter ha giocato male o demeritato, solo che questa è stata una partita equilibrata decisa dagli episodi.


----------



## Stex (10 Gennaio 2022)

è incredibile come a turno un giocatore a caso si inventi il tiro della vita... bastoni... quando mai rifara un gol da fuori, con la palla che centra l'angolino?

cmq nessuno, nessuno sottolinea che questi han fatto la meta dei gol da angolo o punizione... per cui palla buttata dentro e speriamo che arrivi la testa di un neroblu.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2022)

L'unico insostituibile all'inter è brozo.
Si rompesse lui ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Gennaio 2022)

Cmnq in vista del derby per me Ibra è un handicap.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> è incredibile come a turno un giocatore a caso si inventi il tiro della vita... bastoni... quando mai rifara un gol da fuori, con la palla che centra l'angolino?
> 
> cmq nessuno, nessuno sottolinea che *questi han fatto la meta dei gol da angolo o punizione.*.. per cui palla buttata dentro e speriamo che arrivi la testa di un neroblu.


sono almeno 15 anni che i campionati si vincono così però.


----------



## Route66 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Il tabellino riassuntivo della partita di ieri sera?
Il numero 0(zero)alla voce infortuni con un solo assente per squalifica.
Il goal mangiato a zero metri da SMS sull'1-1.
Che noia.....


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Cmnq in vista del derby per me Ibra è un handicap.


Ma Grosso Grosso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Gennaio 2022)

Se solo perdessero qualche punticino, questi maledetti. Danno l'impressione di poter vincere agevolmente qualsiasi partita, se dovessero battere pure l'Atalanta significherebbe che pure per quest'anno non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## KingSheva (10 Gennaio 2022)

Già con l'Atalanta perderanno punti al 90%, poi il calo Inzaghiano si vedrà e torneranno sulla terra, lo ripeto, tutto dipende da noi.


----------



## KingSheva (10 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> è incredibile come a turno un giocatore a caso si inventi il tiro della vita... bastoni... quando mai rifara un gol da fuori, con la palla che centra l'angolino?
> 
> cmq nessuno, nessuno sottolinea che questi han fatto la meta dei gol da angolo o punizione... per cui palla buttata dentro e speriamo che arrivi la testa di un neroblu.


Il bello che si parla del grande gioco d'Inzaghi, incredibile.


----------

